# Custom Kernel question.



## saxon3049 (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom Kernel question.

Hi guy's I am a long time FreeBSD fan but I only just got round to joining the forum's. Now my question is this - I have a server that has been working non stop for the last 3 years but the hardware is much older than that running a custom Kernel now it's time for the hardware to be retired. I have compiled a custom kernel when I first set it up and the plan is to virtualise it as the configuration is fine but I was wondering because of the custom kernel am I going to have issues?

Has any one got any past experiences with this or am I walking into unknown territory?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

Was the kernel customised to specific network cards and other hardware (excluding other network cards and hardware variations)? In that case the kernel won't be portable to fit another environment. Better start with the GENERIC kernel and use information in [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] to build a new custom kernel. Or stick with GENERIC, of course. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Duch, I thought so I have only ever took Windows comps from hardware to VM's they are easy. I will just have to start from scratch I guess but I will give it a shot anyway and post up the results.


----------

